
Ask HN: Must-haves when it comes to optimising web applications performance? - siquick
What are your language&#x2F;framework-agnostic rules to ensure that your web application performs well?
======
greenleafjacob
"On Designing and Deploying Internet-scale services" is a great start [1].

[1]:
[https://www.usenix.org/legacy/event/lisa07/tech/full_papers/...](https://www.usenix.org/legacy/event/lisa07/tech/full_papers/hamilton/hamilton_html/)

------
KerryJones
Never loop a DB query.

